# Not a bottle. Anyone know birds?



## towhead (Dec 25, 2010)

Can't find this bird in my books...About the size of a Bluejay 8-9 ", non-aggressive...Anyone know what this is?  Thx-Julie


----------



## towhead (Dec 25, 2010)

2


----------



## towhead (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Lobey!  Merry Christmas to you too!  -Julie


----------



## glass man (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS! LOOKS LIKE SOME SORTA FINCH...BUT I AM GUESSING. JAMIE


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 25, 2010)

its a female Russet plumage adult Pine Grosbeak


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep,...a grosbeak! We get them sometimes and their cool,....They come in yellow too.[]


----------



## towhead (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Jamie-I was thinking some kind of Finch or Grosbeak too, because of the beak.

 Thanks Brandon and Joe!  Looks like you nailed it!  Hope I will see some yellow ones.  I have had a rose- breasted one in the summer.  They seem pretty "tame".

 Thanks All Again!  -Julie


----------



## Wangan (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Julie.
 The yellow ones are male.The male birds are usually the flashy or more colorful to help lure predators away so that the females can stay on the nest and protect the eggs.I was cleaning up a parts yard at the mill and a bird (Turn?) faked a broken wing to lure me away from the nest.Quite an impressive act which had me going until I got too close and it flew away.

 The Canadian Jay or Camp Robber is about the most friendly of wild birds who fly in to hunting camps looking for a hand out.With a little patience you can get them to eat out of your hand.   -Tim


----------



## towhead (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Tim!  I wonder why I have not seen the male birds?  I have about 10 of the ones in the picture....

 Chickadees are real "tame" too.  RickJJfrom here was feeding them from his hand.  I've not done that yet.

 A bird around here that puts its nest on the ground, usually in a pile of rocks, also does the broken wing thing.  Can't remember it's name.  It has a ring around its neck and is browns and white...

 Don't think I've seen a Canadian Jay....?  Thanks Again!  -Julie


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 26, 2010)

The kildeer, Tim, will also feign an injury to draw prey away from their nest. Nature is amazing. Thanks for posting the bird pics.  ~Mike


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2010)

Great pictures, Julie. Birds are cool. I get a good variety here, but have not seen a grosbeak yet. My most interesting sightings have been a few huge pileated woodpeckers and one indigo bunting. We also had some pine siskins visit two winters ago.

 I hope to get time to work with my feeder birds this winter. They will eat with me a foot or two away, but they don't quite trust me enough to eat from my hand yet. Chickadees and house sparrows seem to be the most trusting so far.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2010)

SADLY WHEN I WAS A LITTLE BOY I WOULD SHOOT BIRDS WITH MY BB GUN[NO AIN'T PROUD OF IT EVEN  A HALF CENTURY LATER! I WOULD FEEL BAD AFTER. SOME I WOUNDED AND NURSED OR TRIED TO NURSE EM BACK TO HEALTH!

 LOVE BIRDS!! JAMIE


----------



## towhead (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike- Yep, the kildeer was the one I was thinking of!

 Jim- Those Woodpeckers are HUGE close-up!

 Jamie- That's a kid thing....BB guns,etc.  I usually pick the ones up that hit the windows and set them right side up.  I kinda think they won't make it on their back....?

 Thanks All for your comments!  -Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the cool bird post Julie....Yeah, that's the only real downside of feeding the birds,...they don't seem to have evolved an understanding of window glass.[]


----------



## towhead (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah Joe.  I cut out a bunch of deer photos and taped them on the window they seem to hit most often.  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought it was a coo coo bird.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Takes one to know one, Ricky.. ..did I type that out loud? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Takes one to know one, Ricky.. ..did I type that out loud? []


 

 Did you say something?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Stardust (Dec 27, 2010)

You beat me Joe, I was looking for the pic. I knew the bird. 
 Here is a pair the female is the lighter one, and you have to scroll down the page quite a bit.

 http://visitcranelake.com/blog/?m=200802

 I love birds ~
 star ~


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

The birds hitting windows thing reminded me of the plight of one of our avian friends here. I looked out the kitchen window at the feeders a few years ago. While his buddies were chowing down above, there on the ground was a male house sparrow on his back. My first thought was "$%^&, he's dead.". My wife and I went out to check on him. Thankfully, he was alive, but he was not moving. He looked OK, no broken wings or obvious injury. We picked him up, and he stared at us with his little beady bird eyes, looking confused. My wife petted him a few times, and he sprang to life and flew away. He must have crashed into either the porch post or the feeder pole and knocked himself out cold. Luckily, he didn't snap his feathery little neck []

 Last year, a pair of house finches decided to come in and check out my shop at work. With three big 9x9 garage doors open, how are they so hard to find?? They kept wanting to fly up, only to encounter the roof. After about an hour, I managed to get them out with a strategically-placed "seed bribe" near one of the open doors.  ~Jim


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 27, 2010)

That reminds me of a story about a hummingbird that got into our shop one day, and couldn't figure out how to get out. I came up with the idea of getting some flowers and put them down on the floor. When he came down to the flowers, he found the door and flew out. []  ~Mike


----------



## towhead (Dec 28, 2010)

Great stories all!  Well, I dunno about RickJJ....[]  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry Brandon, I gave the wrong person the credit. It was you who beat me here. Birds are so beautiful and have a real special meaning to me ~  I got all Mom's bird feeders after she passed this year. She taught me so much about all the birds and once here it was like a fireworks of colors of birds right away. Birds I had never seen here before. I think Mom was letting me know she was Ok and Happy now ~

 I'd like to wish a Merry Christmas to my Mom and thanks for all she taught me about nature. We really miss you since you've been gone ~   Getting through the first of everything is always hard ~ Miss you too Dad !!!
 Love you both forever and ever ~
 Thanks for this post towhead, I needed it... Happy Holidays to all of you I may have missed!
 star ~


----------



## towhead (Dec 28, 2010)

You are welcome Star!  Hope you see many more new birds.  I hope I do too!  Especially the tiny yellow ones-smaller than the Chickadees.  But really like the Chickadees too, the way they fly....like they are really happy.  -Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

_ CHICKA-DEE DEE DEE!_ really cool little birds...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

If I HAD to pick a favorite though, it would be these little guys....(Titmouse) []


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Julie and Joe, my eyes are filled with tears right now... it's a good thing. The story is too long to tell, but I know Mom is trying to reach me today telling me to hang in there,  with the,_"CHICKA-DEE DEE DEE!_ " call and the titmouse. I've been waiting for a  Christmas sign from Mom and it was here on the bottle forum. I think she's letting me know all is well, as our long time neighbor just passed away before the holiday and things have been kind of difficult around here. So once again, to those who believe in things like this...this post was a gift of the day to me.

 I think I know what I must do next.... thanks again. star ~


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

Glad you were able to find some comfort from it Star.


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 28, 2010)

here is one of my favorite birds that seems to be here year round.


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 28, 2010)

and here is a shot of one of the birds that fakes an injury to lure you away from its nest


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 28, 2010)

and a picture of its nest/eggs.  greg


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Greg,...Look at that camo job!....Nature's amazing.


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 28, 2010)

here is a shot from a distance.  blends right in.  i guess you have too when your nest is on the ground.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Dec 28, 2010)

Im surprised at the number of bottle diggers that know so much about birds. I use to birdwatch with my father all the time so I know my Connecticut birds. The trick to getting chickadees to feed from your hand is to keep your feeders full for a couple weeks then let a couple days go by without food in the feeder so you starve them in the harsh winter, then walk out with feed in your hand. Or you could just let them feed from the feeders. Keep them full!


----------



## towhead (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow that titmouse is awesome.  Never seen one.  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Dec 29, 2010)

Is that red-headed bird a woodpecker bottle34?  -Julie


----------

